# Timescales for adopting a second child



## Laine

Hi everyone,

We have been told that if we wanted to adopt a second child, we would have to wait until a year after the final adoption order to apply, that there would need to be a three year age gap between each child, and we would have to go through the process again.  Does this sound about right?  

I expect there may be differences between LA/VA on this, but for those of you who have adopted a second time or enquired about doing so, what timescales were you given or how did it work out?

Thanks

Laine xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

we're just at the beginning stages of going for no. 2. We had to wait for 2 years after placement, which is roughly the same as 1 year after the adoption order. But there only needs to be a 2 year age gap between children So as Boo will be 5 before the next child is likely to be placed with us we are being considered for 0-3 year olds.

and yes we need to be reassessed, but am anticipating it being a bit quicker this time around as a lot of the writign about ourselves has already been done,

hope this helps,
xruth


----------



## Suzie

hiya

We were told last week that in our authority your first adopted child has to be 6 before you can apply to adopt again 
Think it depends on where you live and what authority it is 

xx


----------



## superal

When we adopted the second time around we were told that there had to be a one year age gap between each child which wasn't a problem for us as DS was 7 at the time & we got a 9 month old baby.

We only waited 3 months after our concurrent placement went back to her BPS & SW were great with us & we didn't have to wait as they felt we'd waited long enough to complete our family.

I'd check a few SS out and see what each one says as they all differ!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## HHH

In our LA we have to wait until the  first child is at school.....they didn't say anything about an age gap.

all very different answers hey?!
HHH


----------



## Suzie

The person from the adoption unit said it all had to do with the amount of adopters waiting and the children they had 

Laine guess it cant hurt to find out the policy in your LA for reference


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya
We initially were told we'd have to wait 18mths from placement of our first, it then changed to the 2 year age gap rule (after laws changed Dec 2005).
Because our 2nd application was going to be for 0-2years, then we had to wait until DD was almost 4yrs old (to cover us incase the new addition was nearer 2).

Anyway, almost 3 years to the date that we met our DD, our second DD will be arriving!

Seems it's different everywhere!


----------



## keemjay

our LA the first child has to be in full time school..not sure why..think its a daft idea, obviously if the first child has big probs or something then its best to delay but for most i think this is an unreasonable time to have to wait.. there are too many children needing homes 
..am very glad that we arent going to have to come under the bracket of this unfortunate rule...

kj x


----------



## Viva

I think that our LA goes by the 2 year gap rule and probably at least a year after placement, but as we already have 2 we may well stop here...then again the SW's keep saying that they expect BM to have more and have asked whether we would be interested if she did...then I guess all the rules go out the window!
Viva
X


----------



## cindyp

We were told we couldn't apply until a year following the adoption order but no age gaps were mentioned by SS only by us (we wanted at least 18 months).

I really do think things vary from LA to LA.

Cindy


----------



## jilldill

Our situation seems to be a little different for second time adopters. It seems there is no waiting list post second assessment. Apparently they will just contact us when there is a possible match then I guess they rattle through the assessment and do the matching panel at the same time. As a rough guide we were told we would be considered a year post placement and there had to be a 2 year age gap between siblings.
JD x


----------



## LB

hi 

we were told a year after placement and then if we wanted to go ahead to give them a call.

no mention of any age gap

LB
X


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Laine

we were 1st told 1 year after placement but when we contacted them we were then told about 2 year age gap to poohbear had to be 3 to be considered for a 0-1 baby. the re assesment was very quick only 2 or 3 visits and a 1 day training for 2nd time adopters. we had had pooh bear 2 years 5 months when pinky came home and there is a 2 year 4 month age gap.

good luck hunx

PBMx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi

Out of interest I asked our SW about this last night and she said they don't have any set time but they would expect people to wait 6-12 months after order goes through.  They do say there must be a 2 yr age gap which won't be a problem for us.  As we are going to specify a girl and under 2, hopefully younger, we are going to look into things again early next year as long as ds is still doing ok as we are likely to have a longer wait.

OT x


----------

